# Rangefinder That Reads Black Targets



## eliminat16 (Nov 4, 2016)

Leopold rx1200 will read black targets great and a vortex ranger also


----------



## ar1220 (May 18, 2014)

Vortex 
Leupold
The higher end Nikon's


----------



## pottergreg (Mar 20, 2015)

My Nikon 7i will read black targets


----------



## colegrp (Feb 26, 2015)

eliminat16 said:


> Leopold rx1200 will read black targets great and a vortex ranger also


plus +1


----------



## Adkins.jason722 (Apr 24, 2020)

ar1220 said:


> Vortex
> Leupold
> The higher end Nikon's


Have a Vortex, because I got a great deal otherwise would have gone with a Leupold. Both great companies making top line products


----------



## Konasteve (Nov 12, 2019)

I have the vortex 1800 and sadly it is real finicky on dark targets 

If you can, range the group in front of you when they are pulling arrows 😈


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Leupold 1600i that I have works great


----------



## c_m_shooter (Aug 15, 2018)

I have the Leupold RX-650 and it gives you a number on black targets, but lies about them alot. I have to verify on a nearby tree or something.


----------



## 1tiger (Jan 24, 2005)

I have a sig kilo 2000 with red display and to the 1/10 of a yard works great on black targets


----------



## HDDR (Feb 15, 2020)

sagecreek said:


> Leupold 1600i that I have works great


Agree with Sagecreek on the Leupold RX-1600i. Red display is clear and ranges to 0.1 yards.


----------



## colegrp (Feb 26, 2015)

I use the Leupold RX 1300i, and it works great on black targets.


----------



## lowg08 (Jan 15, 2016)

I’ve got an older bushnell yardage pro and it read black targets


----------



## dajogejr (Dec 20, 2012)

pottergreg said:


> My Nikon 7i will read black targets


Ditto.
Zero issues with targets indoors or out.


----------



## iammarty (Dec 29, 2010)

My Vortex Ranger 1000 reads them just fine


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## farscapesg1 (Sep 30, 2019)

We picked up a Vortex Impact 850 and it seems to be doing well.


----------



## grander (Mar 19, 2009)

Konasteve said:


> I have the vortex 1800 and sadly it is real finicky on dark targets
> 
> If you can, range the group in front of you when they are pulling arrows &#55357;&#56840;


You may want to send it back to Vortex because mine reads black targets.


----------



## Rael84 (Feb 22, 2016)

On the cheaper end the halo xl450 reads black targets just fine.


----------



## johnetzel (Apr 23, 2009)

[QUOTELeopold rx1200 will read black targets great and a vortex ranger also
][/QUOTE]
This^^^^^


----------



## Texasscout (Apr 7, 2018)

I have had good luck with a Sig Kilo 1400bdx on all 3D targets.


----------



## RichWilson (Aug 1, 2020)

don't buy leopold


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

Up until this weekend in Cullman my Leupold 1600I had handled black targets just fine. But this weekend it refused to acknowledge the boar at 20 yards on the GPO Long range as existing. Put a new battery in it and it still refused to "see" it. Checked some other short range black targets and guess it has suddenly become selectively blind. My backup Nikon Monarch 7i had no issues..........


----------



## TheMinusHuman (Aug 2, 2020)

Vortex Rangers do!


----------



## okiebowdoc (Dec 22, 2009)

Rael84 said:


> On the cheaper end the halo xl450 reads black targets just fine.


I have 2 halo xl 450 and they will read black targets but will be off 2 to 3 yds


----------



## Cc_out100 (Oct 9, 2018)

vortex ranger 1800 amazing rangefinder


----------



## Tipe (May 19, 2018)

I have Vortex RX-1600i BR/W and haven't have any problems with it when ranging any surface black or white.


----------



## bltefft (Sep 16, 2015)

I sure like my Vortex with its red display. Reads black targets fine.


https://www.amazon.com/Vortex-Optics-Ranger-Laser-Rangefinder/dp/B079HNKGGG/ref=sr_1_1?crid=EYI7P9AQGEP7&dchild=1&keywords=vortex+rangefinder+red+display&qid=1603088380&sprefix=vortex+-+red+display%2Caps%2C159&sr=8-1


----------



## tludlum10 (5 mo ago)

Just be alert that many rangefinders read longer ranges on dark targets than on lighter targets. My Vortex Ranger1000 and an older Nikon ArrowID I have both do this. The Vortex says my black foam target is 62 yds, but a lighter target face or an elk hide hanging right next to it reads 60 yds.The Nikon reads 3 yards longer on the dark foam than the light target. Make sure you sight in your bow by ranging a light target face unless, I suppose, you’re hunting black bear. Otherwise, you could be shooting low by 2 yds (4-5” with my setup) on a 60yd animal.


----------



## GottaLuvElite (5 mo ago)

Vortex or Bushnell. The new Bushnell looks pretty sweet


----------

